# E-motor auf der ostsee



## bladerrunner112 (1. Dezember 2005)

Hallo !
Ich möchte im Februar zur ostsee ,mich intressiert ob schon  jemand mit e-motor auf der ostsee war ? Da ich einen neuen e-motor habe , und in der Garantie gelesen habe das der Motor nur für Süsswasser ist, ansonsten erlischt die Garantie. Aber vieleicht hilft es ja in nach gebrauch abzuspühlen ?
Danke #6


----------



## HD4ever (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*

abgesehen von Garantie oder nicht Garantie würd ich nich mitn nen E.Motor auf die Ostsee fahren ....  |uhoh: 
brauch ja dann nur irgendwann die Batterie leer sein und schon stehst du da ... |kopfkrat


----------



## bladerrunner112 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*

Naja soweit fährt man nicht raus , höchstens soweit wie die Bellyboot fahrer.
und man hat ja im Notfall seine Paddel.


----------



## detlefb (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> abgesehen von Garantie oder nicht Garantie würd ich nich mitn nen E.Motor auf die Ostsee fahren ....  |uhoh:
> brauch ja dann nur irgendwann die Batterie leer sein und schon stehst du da ... |kopfkrat




Da braucht nur mal  das Starterseil am Außenborder reißen, dann guckst du auch dumm aus der Wäsche.
Ich bin auch schonmal zurück gerudert weil der blöde Motor nicht anspringen wollte.
Ich denke unter gewissen Bedinungen, Wetter, Wellen usw, könnte man es schon machen.


----------



## HD4ever (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Da braucht nur mal  das Starterseil am Außenborder reißen, dann guckst du auch dumm aus der Wäsche.



aber dafür gibts nen "Notfallplan" bei den meisten AB's ... |bla: (bei meinen 3 bisherigen auf jeden Fall )
Haube ab, abgerissenes Seil rumwickeln und anschmeißen.....
na gut - denke schon das im Bellybootbereich das möglich wäre .... aaaaber .... na ja, mir wäre bestimmt nicht wohl dabei - aber muß je jeder selber wissen/verantworten


----------



## bladerrunner112 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*

Ich denke auch ,gute Wetterbedinung sind natürlich voraussetzung . Bin ja nicht Lebensmüde .


----------



## bladerrunner112 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*

Würde mich aber Trotzdem interessieren, ob der motor das mitmacht ? sonst keiner mit e-motor unterwegs auf der ostsee ?


----------



## Tuempelteddy (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*

Wir nutzen manchmal einen E-Motor für's Beiboot. Irgendwelche Beeinträchtigungen konnten wir bis jetzt (3 Jahre) noch nicht feststellen. Ich würde aber sehr vorsichtig mit dem Teil sein, da bei aufkommenden Wind der Motor sehr schnell an seiner Grenze ist und wir selbst auf kürzester Distanz schon öfter an die Riemen mussten.


----------



## Nordlicht (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*

wende dich evtl. mal an "Stokker", der kurvt hier ständig mit e-motor und faltboot vor fehmarn rum.
der muss es doch eigentlich wissen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*



			
				bladerrunner112 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> Ich möchte im Februar zur ostsee ,mich intressiert ob schon jemand mit e-motor auf der ostsee war ? Da ich einen neuen e-motor habe , und in der Garantie gelesen habe das der Motor _*nur für Süsswasser ist*_, ansonsten erlischt die Garantie. Aber vieleicht hilft es ja in nach gebrauch abzuspühlen ?
> Danke #6



Wenn der Motor nur für Süsswasser zugelassen ist,solltest du dem Salzwasser fernbleiben.
 Es gibt nichts rostfördernderes als Strom und Salzwasser in Kombination.
Vorschlag : Nimm mal ein paar Schrauben aus V2A und leg die in eine Schüssel mit Wasser ... daneben eine Schüssel mit Salzwasser und den Schrauben.
Dann in die letzte Schüssel ein paar alte,verbrauchte Batterien.
Nach 24 Std. wirst du wissen,was ich meine.

Uli H.


----------



## Knurrhahn (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*

Ich denke auch, dass das fahren mit einem E-Motor auf der Ostsee im Uferbereich bei guten Wetter  durchaus möglich ist.
Da ja das Salzwasser eigentlich nirgends in den Motor eindringen kann, dürfte es auch keinen Schaden anrichten.
Ich würde den Motor nach jeden Einsatz richtig schön abwaschen und dann sehe ich da kein Problem.
Und meiner Meinung nach ist es auf alle Fälle sicherer wie ein Bellyboot.
@ Ulrich Horst
Ich trinke auch Cola und nun lege mal Fleisch 24 Stunden in Cola.
Ich denke mal es kommt immer darauf an wie man seinen Motor und die Batterie nach einen solchen Einsatz wartet und pflegt.
Wenn ich bei meinen Motoren nach den Gebrauch im Salzwasser nichts machen würde, (z.B. spülen) würden die auch nicht lange leben.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## bladerrunner112 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*

Danke für die Antworten , ich dachte so an Schabeutz . Ist am dichtesten dran 2,5 std , brauche ich irgendwelche Papiere, aus mein Fischereischein ? 
ist das erste mal das ich an der ostsee bin , und kommt man mit einem boot gut ans wasser ? Mit 2 Mann kann man das Boot auch einige metter tragen .


----------



## Knurrhahn (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*

Nö außer den Fischereischein und die Angelkarte von MV  brauchst du nichts.
Ach doch eine Rettungsweste eine Taschenlampe einen Anker und natürlich gutes Wetter.#6 
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## bladerrunner112 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*

Angelkarte für MV ? Was heist mv ? und wo bekomme ich die ?
Danke


----------



## Knurrhahn (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*

MV ist die Abkürzung von Mecklenburg-Vorpommern aber ich habe gerade gesehen, dass du ja ganz wo anders unterwegs bist.|uhoh: 
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## detlefb (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*



			
				bladerrunner112 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Antworten , ich dachte so an Schabeutz . Ist am dichtesten dran 2,5 std , brauche ich irgendwelche Papiere, aus mein Fischereischein ?
> ist das erste mal das ich an der ostsee bin , und kommt man mit einem boot gut ans wasser ? Mit 2 Mann kann man das Boot auch einige metter tragen .




Das geht in Dazendorf (rechter Parkplatz) sehr gut.
In Dahme könnte es auch noch recht gut gehen.
Bliesdorf hat ne kostenpflichte Slippe.
Dei Slippe in Süssau soll im Monent Baustelle sein.
Richtung Kiel fällt mir noch Hohenfelde ein, Parkplatz direkt am Strand.


----------



## forellenudo (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*

Ein Starterseil für einen E-Motor?|kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Schütti (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*

Hi Bladerrunner4657 ,

wie bereits "Nordlicht" erwähnte würde ich mal unseren "Stokker" :g fragen.

War Anfang Oktober mit ihm vor Fehmarn unterwegs und muss sagen, bei guten Wetterbedingungen und einer Entfernung von max. 500 m zum Ufer, denke ich, dass ein E-Motor aus Sicherheitsgründen zu akzeptieren ist.

Zu meiner Sicherheitsausrüstung gehört allerdings immer die Schwimmweste, ein Anker, Signalraketen, Paddel, genug Trinkwasser, ein Kompass und immer der Blick auf´s Wetter #6 .

So und jetzt kannst du dich gleich für unser Kleinboot-Fehmarntreffen bei Nordlicht anmelden #h .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Mirco (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*

ICH HABS SCHONMAL GETAN :m 
(mit Schlauchboot + E-Motor auf der Ostsee meine ich natürlich)

Also ich denke ein E-Mot ist sogar zuverlssiger als ein Verbrennungsmotor. Keine Probleme mit Reißleine, Vergaser, Kraftstoffgemisch, etc..

Mein Endura 40 nimmt je nach Stufe 10 bis 40 A auf. Bei einem 102 Ah Akku weiß ich ungefähr wielange ich fahren kann. Da ich für mein Echolot immer 2 Akkus à 12 Ah dabei habe, habe ich mir hierfür ein "Notfallkabel" gebastelt. So kann ich den Motor auch hiermit noch betreiben. Sicherlich nicht auf der höchsten Stufe, aber besser als Rudern ist es allemal.

Ich sehe das als komfortable Alternative zum BB. Sicherlich kann ich nicht stundenlang Schleppen, aber ein 1.000 m Radius ist realistisch. NATÜRLICH muss man dabei das Wetter genaustens beobachten. Sicherheitsausrüstung wie von Schütti beschrieben ist für mich ein Selbstgänger.

Meine kleine "Gummiwurst" treibt ja wie ein Korken auf der Wasseroberfläche. Bei vorstehender Motorisierung mach ich ganz gut Fahrt. Für ein schweres 4,2 m GFK Boot is das natürlich nix. Da muss dann ein anderer Motor her.

Grade derzeit wo  die Dorsche auf ca. 7 m stehen ist es ein tolles Fischen von der "Gummiwurst" aus.

"Plat000" kann auch was dazu sagen. Der hat sein Pontonboot mit E-Mot ausgestattet. Platti hat mich erst auf diese Idee gebracht.

Nach dem Besuch der Ostsee spüle ich immer alle Angelsachen mit Süßwasser ab, auch den Motor. Hier darf allerdings der obere Teil mit Pinne nicht abgeduscht werden. Sonst dringt Wasser ins Gehäuse ein und schadet langfristig die Elektronik/Steuerung. Diesen Bereich nur mit einem feuchten Tuch abwischen. 

Anbei ein paar Fotos von meiner "Gummiwurst". Da hab ich einige schöne Stunden vor Katharinenhof verbracht. Mich zieht erstmal nix mehr in ein BB. Einziger Nachteil ist das olle geschleppe des sauschweren Akku


----------



## Schütti (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*

Hallo Mirco,

ich wollte doch gerade sagen:"Die Baumstämme auf den Foto´s kennst du doch irgendwoher" #6  . Anfang Mai 2006 werde ich genau dort mein Schlauchi wieder nass machen und dann Mitte Juni und dann will ich hoffen, dass es Ende September noch mal klappt  .

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal beim aufrödeln :z .


Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Stokker (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*

So Boardies
Jetzt schreibt Stokker.
Ich bin mittlerweile ein paar Jahre mit dem Endura 30 auf der Ostsee ( bevorzugt Staberhuk,Katherinenhof auf Fehmarn, Dazendorf, Weissenhaus ) unterwegs.
Es ist ein tolles Angeln bei schönem Wetter. Ruhig und entspannt bis spannend wie wir Angler es nunmal lieben.

Aaaaber bei Wind und Wellen bleibe ich lieber an Land.

 Das liegt zum einen an der Windanfälligkeit meines Faltbootes und zum anderen an der Kraftlosigkeit meines Motors.Jede 2 PS Gummiwurst zieht mir mit Bravour davon wenn`s drauf ankommt. Von den stärkeren gar nicht zu reden.
Ich werde mein Boot nach wie vor mit E-Motor fahren, aber ich habe dazugelernt.Auch im Ufernahen Bereich kann einem plötzlich auffrischender Wind Angst einjagen.
Und das brauche ich beim Angeln nicht, dann macht es mir keinen Spass mehr.
Ich bin drauf und dran mir ein Schlauchboot zuzulegen mit Aussenborder von 5 PS, damit ich bei wechseldem Wetter besser gerüstet bin.
Aber wie gesagt bei Ententeich macht es eine Menge Spass.Mit einem 80 AH Akku ( 18 Kilo)fahre ich den ganzen Tag ( Schleppen im 1sten Gang )
Grosse Rundreisen bei flotter Fahrt sind halt nicht drin, aber einen 2 - 3 km Radius kann man ohne weiteres damit bereisen.
Und zur Pflege meine ich, wenn jemand mit einem E- Motor auf der Ostsee fährt dann muss er ihn immer ordentlich spülen, dann hält der auch Salzwasser aus.
Ich würde mir auch gerne ein grösseres , stabiles Boot zulegen, aber ich will auch allein flexibel sein und überall ins Wasser kommen.Und das kann ich mit meinem Faltboot und dem E- Motor eigentlich immer...


----------



## Schütti (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*

Hi "Dervielzuweitvonderostseewegaberdafürnäherandenbergenwohnende" #6 , ich lese da ja gerade was von Gummiwurst mit 5 PS.

Das bedeutet dann wohl, dass du mich auf unserem "Fehmarn-Sund-Treffen" so richtig abziehen wirst, oder wie  |peinlich |scardie:  .

Da hilft mir wohl nur noch ein Tuningsatz für meinen Honda BF2 |kopfkrat :m .


Aber dafür zählen wir nachher die Fische und dann wollen wir doch mal sehen.


Bis dann Chris

Schütti


----------



## Mirco (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*

@ Schütti,

"Die Baumstämme auf den Foto´s kennst du doch irgendwoher"

Ja is ne schöne Ecke da. Vorallem kommt man recht schnell an tiefes Wasser.

@ Stokker,

meinst Du mit 2-3 km, Länge des ufernahen Küstensdtreifen oder die Entfernung zum Ufer?

Schlepen auf Stufe 1 ???

Dann ist das also der Grund, warum ih beim Schleppen nie fange |kopfkrat 
Ich schleppe immer auf Stufe 3. IS das wirklich viel zu schnell?

Ist die Stömung in Staberhuk nicht zu stark?
Das wäre auch noch ein Ziel für mich.

Am Kleinboottreffenb hätte ich auch interesse, aber mit Gummiwurst & E-Quirl im Sund? Hat das noch was?

Also wenn ich mal groß bin, kauf ich mir eine 3,6 m lange Gummiwurst, wenigstens mit aufbalsbarem Kiel und passendem 5 PS Verbrennungsquirl.

Werd gleich mal ein paar Wachstumshormone einwerfen


----------



## Stokker (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*



			
				Mirco schrieb:
			
		

> @ Schütti,
> 
> "Die Baumstämme auf den Foto´s kennst du doch irgendwoher"
> 
> ...


 
MIRCO

Sachma ,wie gross willste denn noch werden ??? 

Also , ich werde mich mit dem E-Mot nicht in den Sund wagen.So vermessen bin ich nicht.
Ich miete mir dafür ein stabileres Boot mit Töftöf dran.
Schliesslich will ich noch was von den vielen Fischen haben...
Lieber gehe ich an einer Gräte ein..
@Schütti
Ich habe ein klitzekleines Schlauchboot geschenkt gekrochen.Aber so ein richtiges mit Heckspiegel.
Ich weiss nicht ob es noch was taugt. Kann es sein, dass das Teil echt nur 2 m länge hat ???
Ich kanns kaum glauben.
Also damit gurke ich sicher nicht herum.Da kannst du dich ( bzw. ich 100 kilobomber) gar nicht drin bewegen so `n lütten Dingelchen ist das...
Schaun mer ma...


----------



## Stokker (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*

@Mirco
Mit Radius meine ich, dass ich ein paar mal rüber nach Katherinenhof brause und immer hin und her schleppe.
Also meine ich die eigentliche Hauptentfernung .Als grösste Entfernung vom Ufer würde ich mal sagen bin ich bis zu 800 m draussen. Aber alle sagen ich würde mich da verschätzen. Das kann sein. Ich weiss es nicht.
Jedenfalls suche ich die 6-8 m Marke, da zuckt es dann ordentlich in der Rute....


----------



## Mirco (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*

@ Stokker,

na das mit dem Radius hab ich mir schon so gedacht.

Wobei ich diesen Herbst bis auf die 11 m Marke raus war. Das waren dann wohl schon über 1.000 m. War aber an dem Tag auch Ententeich.

Meine Gummiwurst ist auch nur so 2 oder 2,3 m lang (Länge über alles). Dat reicht auch für Deine 100 kg dicke aus.

Ja den Sund werde ich dann wohl auch meiden.

Hab heut nochmal bei ebay geguckt und etwas gegoogelt. Beim Boot würd ich ja noch ein gebrauchtes 3,6 m Ding nehmen. Aber der Motor sollte schon neu sein. Unter 2.000 Euronen wird das wohl nix. entweder ich wachs noch oder der Weihnachtsmann spotzt seine Ohren


----------



## platfisch7000 (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*

Hallo!
Ja,was soll ich noch sagen wurde ja schon alles gesagt!
Mein Boothändler in der Gegend sagte das an den "normalen" Modellen halt nicht alle Gewindeteile aus Niro sind,somit gut baspühlen und hin und wieder mal Silikonspray drauf!Das ist der einzige Unterschied zu den Salzwassermodellen!Das mit der Garantie ist halt so!(wer kauft sonst noch die 3 mal so teuren Salzwassermodelle?

Habe auch den Minn Kota Endura 30!In Stufe 1 Schleppen???
Ist das nicht zu lahm?
Laut GPS fahre ich da so 5 kmh mit!(Vollgas)Also 12 min für'nem Kilometer.
Ein Traum eines jeden BB'tlers und ein Witz eines jeden Motorbootsbesitzers!
Doch für mich total Ok.Doch manchmal denke ich,ich hätte ne Nr. größer nehmen sollen,wegen der Geschwindigkeit.Aber dann frißt der wieder mehr Strom......der Akku ist schneller leer......dann muß der Akku wieder größer....also auch schwerer.....dann liegt mein Boot wieder tiefer im Wasser....ich muß mehr verdrängen.....also bleibt die Geschwindigkeit gleich!!!
Zu den entfernungen:
Auf der offenen Ostsee fahre ich nicht weiter als 1km raus,aber dafür 3km links oder rechts schon!
In DK angel ich viel in geschützten Buchten,da tucker ich auch mal so 2 km bis drüben rüber!
Nicht zu vergessen das man Ruder oder Paddel immer zusätzlich mithaben sollte (muß),egel welche Art Boot man nun nimmt!
Und im Winter halten unsere Akkus nicht so lange wie im Sommer,also schließe ich immer mein Echolot mit an den Motorenakku.Geht die Voltanzeige
auf'm Echo in den Keller,heißt es volle Fahrt zum Parkplatz (Auto)
Akku wechseln!

Gruß Plattfisch!


----------



## Stokker (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*

Habe auch den Minn Kota Endura 30!In Stufe 1 Schleppen???
Ist das nicht zu lahm?

 Hi Plattfisch![/quote]

Ich wiege den Hauch von 100 Kg, mein Boot mit allem Gerödel vieleicht 30 Kg. Mit 20 Kg (  ) Dorsch im Boot wiegen wir auch nicht viel mehr. Deshalb geht die Dschunke gut ab im 1.sten.
Den Dorschen reicht die Geschwindigkeit völlig aus . Sie brauchen sich dann nicht so zu beeilen mit ihrem Aufstieg in die Bootsklasse....


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*

Geanu, Dorsche mögen "es" oft gaaaaanz langsam.

Und dabei kann man dann sogar noch die Rute in der Hand behalten,was den Spass noch verdoppelt.

Uli


----------



## Stokker (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: E-motor auf der ostsee*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Geanu, Dorsche mögen "es" oft gaaaaanz langsam.
> 
> Und dabei kann man dann sogar noch die Rute in der Hand behalten,was den Spass noch verdoppelt.
> 
> Uli


Echt jetzt ?? Hast du drei Hände ??


----------

